# New to CNC - Need Help Please



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

Not my normal way to introduce myself but I'm new to cnc and trying to set up my controller. I purchased a 5 axis breakout boards, Nema 23 motors and the tb6600 stepper drivers. For some reason, I can't get the motor to turn in mach3 and the wiring documentation is HORRID for these kits. I can't even find setup info for mach3 on this kit. Ive includex some pictures on how I have it all wired up. I don't know what I don't know and am getting pretty frustrated. 

Thanks for any and all help! 

Eric


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Eric! Add your location to your profile, please.

Is your wiring diagram in pdf format or printed? Are you able to upload it here so we can see it?

David


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Eric! Add your location to your profile, please.
> 
> Is your wiring diagram in pdf format or printed? Are you able to upload it here so we can see it?
> 
> David


David, 

Thanks for the response. Here is what came with the kit. I am assuming (dangerous, I know) that I can use the signal cables that came with the kit that plug into signal 2 instead of doing all the poorly documented wiring.


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

One more quick thing. If there are 4 stepper controls and 4 motors, but only 3 positive ans 3 negative terminals on the power supply, how do you wire the 4th? I doubled up the wires on one of the positive and negative terminals on the power supply and ran the 2nd set of wires to the stepper controller, but it smoked the controller.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you configured Mach3 (ports and pins, steps/inch for each motor, etc)? Mach3 is not install and go, it needs to be configured. Is it connected to parallel port (the USB is just to supply power to board, actual movement is via parallel port).?


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Have you configured Mach3 (ports and pins, steps/inch for each motor, etc)? Mach3 is not install and go, it needs to be configured. Is it connected to parallel port (the USB is just to supply power to board, actual movement is via parallel port).?


Thanks for the reply. It's connected to the parallel port and the correct port address is entered. I can't find documentation on correct settings for the motor/output configuration anywhere. Sainsmart is pretty bad documentation wise and I'm completely new to this whole thing. I only have the x axis hooked up at this point (no sense in connecting all the motors without knowing what I'm doing.) One thing is that there is a signal 2 quick connect on each stepper driver board and 5 of the same connectors on the breakout board. The kit came with 4 "signal cables" which I am assuming replaces traditional wiring. But again, horrible instructions. 

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard Eric. I'm not a CNC guy but have to wonder if the supplier has any support at all and have you tried getting in touch with them?


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

sreilly said:


> Welcome aboard Eric. I'm not a CNC guy but have to wonder if the supplier has any support at all and have you tried getting in touch with them?


Unfortunately, not much lol. I did email them and got a generic response back stating that they would review my inquiry. Most of the less expensive kits offer little in support and most folks recommend forums like this one if you have questions.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I think Richard was right in that you do need to configure mach3 to make things work. Search on Youtube for 5Axis breakout board Mach3 configuration or whatever control software you will be using. You will have to weed out the Chinese videos unless you understand Chinese.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Are you using a PC with a 32 bit version of Windows 7 or older? Mach3 can not use the parallel port in 64 bit versions of Windows, or versions newer than Windows 7.

Also, are you plugging a USB cable into the breakout board, or powering it with a 5V power supply?

And if you are using the inputs on that board, you MUST use a 24V power supply for them to work. This should not affect the motors, though.

Can you post a pic of the Mach3 ports and pins, Output Pins page?


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

ger21 said:


> Are you using a PC with a 32 bit version of Windows 7 or older? Mach3 can not use the parallel port in 64 bit versions of Windows, or versions newer than Windows 7.
> 
> Also, are you plugging a USB cable into the breakout board, or powering it with a 5V power supply?
> 
> ...


Ger,

Thanks for the reply. Windows XP with a serial printer point. Here's the mach3 config ports and pins. One of my big questions is whether or not you can use the signal 2 inputs from the breakout board to to stepper boards.


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

Page 2


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

Page 3 & 4


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

Page 5 and the oddball signal 2 input connectors which aren't in any documents that I can find.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are using GRBL this might help https://www.sainsmart.com/blogs/news/new-tutorial-tuning-your-grbl-cnc-settings

If you are using Mach3 this should help 101-60-196 - [[:Template:SainSmart Wiki]]


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> If you are using GRBL this might help


If you are using Mach3 this should help 

That helps quite a bit actually. One question is that it says I can connect the stepper drivers to the breakout board with the signal wires supplied. But do i then have to run power to the breakout board from the power supply or will usb still work? I'm getting green and red lights on my stepper controllers but the motors wont turn even with those settings. Again, I'm a complete noob when it comes to this stuff. Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you install the driver for your board in the Mach3 Plugins folder?


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

X,Y and Z are now working and the rotational axis that caught on fire is on the way. Now I can semi relax. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Ericmsternberg (Jun 19, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> Did you install the driver for your board in the Mach3 Plugins folder?


I did Mike. It's now working with X, Y and Z Asis'. The 4th controller was faulty and smoked (literally...and then caught fire) as soon as I plugged in the power supply the first time.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

